# hilton depot derbyshire (central vehicle depot hilton ,ministry of defence)



## odeon master

hi all,
this post relates to the now re developed hilton depot site which i photographed sometime back in 2002.
HISTORY.
this huge site covering several acres was largely constructed in the mid 1950's as a MOD central vehicle depot.
military vehicles of various types were stored here and maintained by military and civilian staff.
it was built at the same time as central vehicle depot marchington, and the vehicle sheds on both sites are identical.
marchington closed as a vehicle depot in 1967 leaving hilton going until the late 1980's when the MOD shut it down.
after a few years empty a large, property developer acquired the whole site and subsequently demolished block by block of the depot to become a huge vulgar housing development. i call it 90'S VILLE .you know what i mean ! legoland houses.
a small part of the original military camp still exists today in one corner of the site which has been set up as HILTON INDUSTRIAL ESTATE. for anyone who is interested, these buildings can still be seen, but they are in use.
there's something about large military asbestos clad buildings that does it for me !
welcome to asbestos heaven !
ENJOY 






LOOKING AT DEPOT VEHICLE SHEDS










THE BUILDINGS ARE CONSTRUCTED OF A STEEL FRAME CLAD IN CORRUGATED ASBESTOS CEMENT SHEETING COMPLETE WITH ASBESTOS GUTTERS,BARGE BOARDS AND OTHER ROOF FITTINGS
TOUGHENED MESHED GLASS PANELS GAVE LIGHT TO THE INTERIOR











CONCRETE STREET LIGHT BRACKETS ARE ATTACHED TO THE SHEDS FOR ROAD LIGHTING
A MILITARY DESIGN I THINK AS I'V NOT SEEN THEM ELSEWHERE











HIGH UP INTERNAL VIEW IN SHEDS ALSO LIT BY SODIUM LIGHTING





THE INTERNAL SPACE IS VAST. IT WAS ONCE FULL OF MILITARY VEHICLES OF ALL DESCRIPTIONS





A BIRDS EYE VIEW SHOWING THE ROOF CONSTRUCTION













































DEPOT ROAD WAY SHOWING TOILET BLOCK ON THE RIGHT.
THE NEW HOUSING ESTATE CAN BE SEEN IN THE BACKGROUND.





THESE CONCRETE STREET LIGHTING BRACKETS ARE A 50'S DESIGN CLASSIC. 
THEY ARE A 90 WATT SODIUM LAMP [ORANGE LIGHT]


----------



## odeon master

*hilton depot*

i'v done something wrong. can someone tell me how to get the pics for this under the text i'v written. sos, only 2nd post


----------



## Foxylady

Hi OM,

Just copy the IMG Code at the bottom of your pic then paste it into your report. Something I find useful is to copy each one onto notepad then copy and paste the whole lot in one go. Hope that helps.


----------



## Urban Mole

OM, that link goes to your album, or as Foxy says, copy the


----------



## odeon master

Urban Mole said:


> OM, that link goes to your album, or as Foxy says, copy the code and post the pics individually :)[/quote]
> 
> easy when you know how, shame i dont right now


----------



## Urban Mole

Goto your album, showing all your pics, underneath are 4 codes, just left click the code, and it will automatically copy it to the clipboard(save you typing it) then right click and paste into your message window, preview it to see what it looks like then post when your finished with it.

Im sure there is a guide on here somewhere :confused:


----------



## odeon master

hi all.
just sorted out my mistakes that i did earlier in the week when i did this post on hilton vehicle depot.
you can enjoy the pictures properly now.
THE ODEON MAN


----------



## smileysal

Excellent pics mate, Saw this a while ago, on google maps, and flashearth, and wondered what ex military place it was. 

There's a former mod place at boughton in notts. that's now used as industrial units. will have to have a nip across and get a few pics.

Cheers, good to see this, wondered what it looked like on the ground.

 Sal


----------



## thompski

Good stuff there Odeon Man, I always wondered what Hilton Depot looked like - I guess redevelopment had to happen one day especially considering the villages proximity to Toyota.

Have you visited the Branston depot in Burton?


----------



## odeon master

thompski said:


> Good stuff there Odeon Man, I always wondered what Hilton Depot looked like - I guess redevelopment had to happen one day especially considering the villages proximity to Toyota.
> 
> Have you visited the Branston depot in Burton?



cheers sal, glad you like the pics, i think they have an atmosphere about them.

in regards to central ordnance depot branston (burton on trent)
i worked there back in the early 90's. most of it was out of use and derelict.
it would make a exelent explore but its in use as a home office distribution depot and some of the other buildings have been let out as industrial units. there's even a dance hall on the site thats been out of use since the late 1960's ! pm me if you want to know more.


----------



## thompski

Cheers mate, I paid a visit a few weeks ago checking out some possible Burton locations, it seemed well sealed up - the central building looked rather impressive though


----------



## sheep2405

Cool, god what a great place to have an old skool rave.....Nice pics by the way


----------



## odeon master

thompski said:


> Cheers mate, I paid a visit a few weeks ago checking out some possible Burton locations, it seemed well sealed up - the central building looked rather impressive though



yeh, that was the head office of the original branston pickle factory that was on the site before the army took over just before WW2 . the clock in the clock tower still works, and someone has to go up to the top floor and wind it up once a week. !


----------



## saul_son

I believe the depot at Marchington became ODPM (Office of the Deputy Prime Minister) store. I'm not sure if it's is still in use as such, it may now be civilian industrial units.


----------



## odeon master

saul_son said:


> I believe the depot at Marchington became ODPM (Office of the Deputy Prime Minister) store. I'm not sure if it's is still in use as such, it may now be civilian industrial units.



when the MOD sold off marchington military station around 1980 the former vehicle depot was set up as marchington industrial estate, and is still operating today. the home office did retain a section of the depot to store the uk supply of green goddess fire engines, but this has now shut as the home office decided to scrap the green goddess's and sold them off.the army have been trained to use the fire service engines in case of a future strike.


----------



## noisemetalrich

hooray! good to see you got these up in the end!  catch you in a bit


----------

